# Coyote Dogs & Tresspass Law in Michigan (better read this guys!)



## Falcon1

It's about time someone else "jumped in" and announced, what, everybody in the entire universe already knows, but won't admit to: Landowners, have rights.

Thanks for your courageous statement.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr

Most of them I know have a ton of places that they can run with out a problem.

I know some guy's just don't respect land owners.
But they are the few.

Also I'm not sure if you have had any contact with them but another Idea might be is to simply tell contact them.

I don't know the situation or whats happening.
But i know alot of hound hunters are really carefull about running our dog's during deer season.

I don't run mine anywhere that can be hunted from during opening weekend of gun and even after that I'm carefull about making sure that they are always very close to me untill firearm season is over.

About the bird hunters. Those are the same type of guy's we are it's simply that the dog's are differant.
How the persue game is entirely differant.

A hound must be shocked off of off game or caught while running the right game to controll them once the start running.

Mine handle like Babies once I have them finished.
But when they strike in on a track they simply go into a trance and there is no calling them off.

If you were to ever go rabbit hunting with a beagle that is really good you'll see what I'm talking about you have to grab them and show them the rabbit after you shoot it.
They don't even pay attention to a gun being blasted over them..

As far as being mean. Most hounds are not mean towards people.
They may look like it but they aren't for the most part.

In closing I hope someday you encounter a hound guy who really cares about the sport and you get a chance to see how important it is that they are not all treated the same way.


----------



## Falcon1

Precisely my point..Once the dog gets on the scent there's no stopping them unless, as you stated, you shock them (which I assume incapacitates the dog??)

If that's the case, why then don't the hunter's shock the dog before it enters onto private property. Deep down, I think we all know the answer to the latter question, dont we?


----------



## Coldwater Charters

Falcon1, It's obvious to me that you definately have a problem with people that run hounds. You have 10 posts to date and I think most are right here on this thread. Boerh gave you the scoop on dog retrieval laws. I don't know where your property is or if you even own it. You seem to think that deer hunting is the only type of hunting that should be accepted and any other type especially hunting with hounds should be out lawed. As far as I know most coyote hunting is done this time of year and deer season has long since been over. I don't see what the big deal is with coyote hunting. As a matter of fact you as a deer hunter should hope they clean out the area of the dirty dogs so the Fawns have a good chance at survival. I used to hunt **** dogs many years ago, but that was before all the farm land got dispersed into smaller parcels and we never had a problem of any kind out hunting. I wouldn't want to try it now, as too many folks have their own little oasis and god forbid another human step foot on it. I am always amazed when the farmer that owns 1000 acres is nice and understands hunting and gives permission for hunting. Then the new land owner of 100 acres or whatever comes in that most likely has hunted other peoples property all there life will not give anyone access at all to their property. That in itself seems backwards, at least let folks hunt game that you yourself have no interest in especially if the new land owner is a hunter. 

Hunters should bend over backwards to try to get along and share resources in my opinion as we are dwindling in numbers and have similar passions. It saddens me to think someone forgets about these facts after buying there little ponderosa.


----------



## Falcon1

I have no problems with coyotes or coyote hunters. I do have problems with trespass in any of its form. 

And yes,I am a landowner. 

And whether or not it is deer season and/or the fact that coyotes are bad for the deer,and/or that you think it will do no harm is not the issue. Nor is the fact that that some people become more reclusive than others--Again not the issue!

The bottom line is that "there is no right way to do a wrong thing!" When someone breaks the law, even in the most venial way, it is still breaking the law. Which, by most tenents of a civilized society is the very fabric which makes man civil.

Your desires and interest may not be consistent with mine. Thus, civil man creates laws. Un-civil man breaks them.


----------



## Coldwater Charters

Anyway, Welcome to the site Falcon1, If you hang around here very long you will see that most folks on here are very ethical and legal. I hope to see posts on the forums on some of your hunting or fishing experiences too. Again Welcome


----------



## stoney

I think maybe the DNR should look at the laws that concern running dogs on yotes in the southern end of the state.
There is not really alot of land left to be doing this type of hunting without the dogs trespassing.
I know some yote hunter around livingston co that intentionally drive around until they cut a track then let there dogs loose. ( I don't really know them personnally, friend of a friend of a friend type of thing) Mind you this is not property that they have permission to be on. This is wherever they cut a track, out the dogs go. 
I'm sure they know what the laws are, but choose to take advantage of it. 
I am not really in favor of new laws, but this type of slob hunting gives everone a bad name. Even the bird and rabbit hunters that use dogs. 
I can't imagine a guy giving a bird, rabbit or **** hunter permission to hunt after he has had problems with yote hunters constantly tresspassing.

Stoney.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr

Hopefully someday you will get behind a good pack of hounds and you may better understand.

The only other thing I will address is the 3's"
RULE you spoke of.

If you mean what I think you mean, remember alot of guy's also run tracking devices on our dog's and in my cases I have proof of dog's costing well over $1000. In addition the are branded and tattood and some are D.N.A.'d for positive 
I.D. 
So if you are talking about shooting one
just remeber that is a Felony and it would end your hunting career for ever.

I hope that never happens to poor rover who is just doing what he has been breed to do for 1000's
of years.

If you have any issue's please take it out on the dog owners.



And With any Disscusion like that I will end it as I alsways do.

My Dog's are Branded with a big ( G R ) on there side. Just so every body knows how there dealing with.


Have a good day and I hope you are not botherd any more by the hounds...

Rob


----------



## Coldwater Charters

I forgot about it being a felony to shoot a dog. Jeeze, a felony charge and you can't even buy a gun. With the legal system being like it is today the dog owner might end up owning the land. Wouldn't that be a real kick in the a$$ of a anti hound person.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr

You see 
There are a few things that have to be done first.
You have to be able to prove the hound is from the blood line you say so that you can proove the worth IE DNA registerd with AKC.

You have to find the hound IE Tracking coller.

And finally you need to be able to proove to a officer immediate I.D. of the hound. Tattoo & Branded.

 Believe me. Some of us REALLY care about our dog's...


----------



## Falcon1

My god, BRANDING a dog. Please tell me I didn't read this because up to this point I was sort of having fun, actually invigorated, by the cross- directional discussion that we all have been having. They dont even do that kind of thing in China, where they EAT dogs! I aint an "ANTI" by any reach. Far from it, actually. But this is something that should never be uttered in public again. Your problems are just beginning if the real "ANTI's" got hold of this one. Shhhhhh!

To the previous post..up until this point, we have been talking about the Law, but not the consequence of breaking the law as you refer to it. Whoever started this thread perhaps understated the most important item he/she (?) wrote; that is, in addition penalties for recreational & criminal trespass (which are trivial, rarely enforced, and that's why they are treated so disrepectfully by some), the landowner has the right to recover damages and or fees in CIVIL court from/against you. And, oh my, do those damages and fees hurt. Typically around $5000-$7500 per person in FEDERAL court. Yikes! 

Now who owns whose house?

I would never shoot a dog in a million years. But it happens all the time (and by the way..it's Latin). Remember Luca Brazzi??


----------



## chromium

Falcon,

Welcome..............but youre wearing it out fast. You have 13 posts on this site and in my eyes, you are going downhill fast with the other members.
I applaud your enthusiasm, but maybe proceed with a little more tact. If you choose not to agree with another members opinions, thats fine. Differences in opinion will always take place, but I insist that they must be communicated in a civil manner. 

The Staff of Michigan-Sportsman.com will continue to exercise this form of moderation in the ongoing attempt to keep this site operating in a professional manner.

I would appreciate it if you would take the time to fill out your profile so other members can see who you are and what you stand for.

Also, please take the time to read the Ground Rules for the Michigan Sportsman Forum (Link Below)

*Click here for Ground Rules* 

Thanks


----------



## wmduckman

Falcon

The bottom line is that "there is no right way to do a wrong thing!" When someone breaks the law, even in the most venial way, it is still breaking the law. Which, by most tenents of a civilized society is the very fabric which makes man civil.



this is your quote at the top. do you ever drive over the speed limit?do you always come to a complete stop at a stop sign? have you ever had a little piece of paper fall from your hand and you failed to pick it up? ever crossed a city street in a place other than a cross walk? do you always use your turn signal? pull a trailer with the lights not in proper working order? not wait your turn at a four way stop? leave your car motor running while you gas up? it sounds like you need to lighten up or the next time you fart you'll pop your ear drums. i have dogs, cars, snow mobiles cross my land all the time if i put up a sign or fence to stop all that, i'll look like an a__ h___. i had a neighbor excavate right up to my property line, and now my land washes down into his when it rains. i don't say anything because i want to keep the peace with my nieghbors. i have a nieghbor like you, and most people don't say very nice things about him. what do your nieghbors say about you????


----------



## Jumpshootin'

Hey Falcon1,
You ain't our old buddy Jamie3113 are you?


----------



## Falcon1

I apologize if I have offended anyone. I realize now that this is not an public "town hall" meeting room, but rather "your room" a.k.a. your "private property". (mmmm, sound familiar?)

You know folks, someone eventually must stand up to the willful arrogance of these slob, dog running coyote hunters!! I hate them, their "sport" their dogs and, everything theier perverse belief they have some unalienable, pre-historic "right" to do. 
The door can swing both ways, and through the LAW, I will make it swing back on them with a vengeful force--through their wallets!

Over and out!


----------



## Jumpshootin'

Whew, never seen a fella get through a day so fast.


----------



## yoda

We're moving off topic here fellas, time to lock it up before things get ugly


----------

